# Autosleeper drawer removal



## padraigpost

Can anyone tell me how to remove the drawer under the wardrobe on an Autosleeper Suffolk though i think this drawer is fitted to various other models, the drawer has dropped slightly and I need to remove it to tighten up the rails but cannot separate the drawer from the outer rails.
many thanks
Don


----------



## chrisda

you may have to tip the drawer upwards when you have got it out as far as you can,hope this helps, chrissy


----------



## bb46

I had the same problem with my Autosleeper Symbol. Advice from Mark at Autosleepers was to open the drawer fully and unscrew the rails attached to each side of the drawer. There were two screws on each side and one was difficult to get the screwdriver to but not impossible. Having done that, the drawer can be removed giving you access to the screws holding the rails to the sides of the drawer cavity. I hope this makes sense!
Good luck - its a fiddly job.
Barbara


----------



## Zebedee

What Barbara said Don, but check the screws you take out. Mine were too short, which is probably why I had the same problem.

I found some longer screws and moved the rails about half an inch before making new screwholes. This allowed the drawer to open half an inch further - and every little helps when the damn thing would only open half way in the first place.

One day I may get around to changing the rails for fully opening ones.

Dave


----------



## padraigpost

Thanks to everyone but the problem is that there are 4 screws each side not 2, I can get to all 4 on 1 side but due to the design of the drawer which is angled on the Suffolk having 1 long side and shorter on the other I can only get to 2 on the other side, there must be a way of doing it but I cannot figure out how they have even fitted it but many thanks for all the suggestions.
Don


----------



## tonyt

Methinks a phone call to AS is the answer to your woes.


----------



## Zebedee

padraigpost said:


> Thanks to everyone but the problem is that there are 4 screws each side not 2, I can get to all 4 on 1 side but due to the design of the drawer which is angled on the Suffolk having 1 long side and shorter on the other I can only get to 2 on the other side, there must be a way of doing it but I cannot figure out how they have even fitted it but many thanks for all the suggestions.
> Don


Ours is the same Don, and I managed to get it out - can't remember precisely how, but I think I just undid every screw I could get at and it fell on my foot!! 8O

If you still haven't succeeded I'll have a look tomorrow and see if it jogs the ancient memory.

Dave


----------



## jonasw19

padraigpost said:


> Can anyone tell me how to remove the drawer under the wardrobe on an Autosleeper Suffolk though i think this drawer is fitted to various other models, the drawer has dropped slightly and I need to remove it to tighten up the rails but cannot separate the drawer from the outer rails.
> many thanks
> Don


l too have tried , not very hard, to fix the same drawer. Mine seems to be loose at the cab side, try not to look at the revolting rats nest of wiring which is revealed.

On no account disturb the multi way connector to the Sargent box. It is a serious pain to refit. Think mirrors and a lot of vile and profane language.

If you do sort it please post how, it is offending me as I type.

Jon
On an aire in Commercy


----------



## padraigpost

Hi Jon,
mine also is loose at the cab side, I am going to have another go at it tomorrow, I have a couple of ideas and will post if successful but there is no way I am going to start disconnecting electrics, hope you are enjoying your trip.
Don


----------



## Techno100

Drawer runners usually have a plastic lever each, one pushes down the other up and the inner runner will come out of the outer

EDIT Left one pushes up right pushes down. Operate together and pull


----------



## Zebedee

Not these Andy.

Would be dead easy if they did, but the bloody skinflints at Autosleepers use the cheapest rails they can find!  

Dave


----------



## Techno100

It might have a similar means to separate. I've never encountered one that cant be detached


----------



## Zebedee

Techno100 said:


> It might have a similar means to separate. I've never encountered one that cant be detached


You would if you had an Autosleeper!! :lol: :lol:

I've had the swine in bits, and there's no way it will slide apart like they usually do.

This thread has reminded me I intended to bin the existing rails and fit some full extension and detachable ones!

Dave


----------



## Techno100

Loads on the shelf at B&Q


----------



## Zebedee

About a dozen in my shed.

Just need the incentive to extract the digit!!

Dave :wink: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

These all have release levers
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Draw-Draw..._KitchenFurniture_EH&var=&hash=item1c31b6f661


----------



## Spannerman007

Hi

I had the same problem in reverse! Mine just fell out, on the way home from collecting it - brand new!
If I remember right, you undo the screws on the long side first and the pull the drawer out further to do the other side.
If that does not work, drive round the block a couple of times and it should fall out along with the cooker , fridge and water tank!
When you put any screws back, I was given a tip by a MH hirer to put a blob of no-nails in the hole first.

Spannerman007


----------



## padraigpost

I have finally managed to remove the drawer, I could only access 4 screws on the short side and 3 on the long side so I removed the 4 on the short side and the rail was free as A/S had not bothered to fit the others, the drawer would still not pull any further out so I then removed the 3 screws on the long side and the drawer was free, again A/S had not bothered to fit the other screws, on removing the drawer I could see the reason for the drawer dropping at the front as there was no screws fitted but what they had done was to partialy insert a screw UNDER the rail and into the frame so the rail was resting on top of the screw for support and had bent down and was pulling away from the frame as this is where all the weight is when the drawer is opened, if this is the best A/S can do they should change to producing orange boxes, the rails themselves would not seperate even when removed from the drawer probably as has been said before they are the cheapest A/S could buy
What I have done on the long side is drill through into the frame that the rail is fitted to and insert 1" number 5 machine bolts through from the first hole in the rail as you can just get your fingers behind the frame to fit a washer and nut, the down side is that you have to fit the rail first and then insert the drawer and screw the rail to the drawer but you cannot fit all the screws because the rail will not slide enough to access them. if A/S cannot fit the drawer properly at the build stage what hope have we of doing it when all the fittings are built around it, my local Marquis dealer says about all complaints of build quality "they are all like that" what a recomendation for a company that thinks it is the premium British manufacturer they have a serious quality control problem on a van costing close to £60,000
many thanks for all replies and sugestions
Don[/b]


----------



## Techno100

Yes all manufacturers beginning with "A" :lol:


----------

